# Real Food for Long Rides



## Timothy G. Parrish (Apr 13, 2014)

Looking for some ideas on what type of food, aside from energy bars, trail mix, etc. people take on long rides to refuel. I've been getting 30-40 miles with 4000-6000 ft of climbing in lately and I don't want another Cliff bar or trail mix, so I've been under eating during rides. I once made a few wraps using spring salad mix, sliced turkey, pepperoni, and sliced cheese and that was wayyyy better. What has everyone else figured out?

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ladljon (Nov 30, 2011)

I do baked sweet potatoes, smashed with bananas, black strap molasses, smashed blueberries, and peanut butter with some protein powder. Put it in squeeze tubes. Taste great. Also carry figs and dates.


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

ladljon said:


> I do baked sweet potatoes, smashed with bananas, black strap molasses, smashed blueberries, and peanut butter with some protein powder. Put it in squeeze tubes. Taste great. Also carry figs and dates.


Omg that sounds awesome.

I'm reactive hypoglycemic so I have to make sure my sugar doesn't get too low.

When I wasn't allergic to yeast, I found whole wheat bread/peanut butter/banana/honey work. I might have to try something like that when I ride.

Right now, I'm doing protein bars every hour (nugo bars because the rice is really easy to digest, along with beef jerky.

I need to get back to doing boiled salted fingerling potatoes and dates and figs again. That plus beef jerky keep my protein high enough so I don't bonk.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waltaz (Oct 14, 2004)

Good question, because I find I need real food for long stuff, including 12/24 hour events. One thing I really like is Crustables, the frozen PB&J sandwiches. 210 calories each, and drop a couple in my pack frozen, and they’re thawed and ready to eat during the ride. I also like leftover pizza. I’ll put a piece or two in a zip loc bag and pull it out to eat during long rides. Unbelievably satisfying and rejuvenating! I also like pretzels and Kind mini bars, and Fun size snickers and Twizzlers. The Snickers melt in warm weather, though.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Black Squirrel (Oct 13, 2016)

Various dried fruits and cheap granola bars for me.

Usually 30-40g of carbs every 45 min.


----------



## GeePhroh (Jan 13, 2004)

Check out "The Feed Zone Portables" cookbook (https://feedzonecookbook.com/portables/). Both authors have been involved in the pro cycling scene for a while, and they've put together some great recipes. Most are very simple and can be made in batches you can freeze for later.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

GeePhroh said:


> Check out "The Feed Zone Portables" cookbook (https://feedzonecookbook.com/portables/). Both authors have been involved in the pro cycling scene for a while, and they've put together some great recipes. Most are very simple and can be made in batches you can freeze for later.


THIS.

I've been building the rice cakes quite a lot and getting into the pastry stuff, now. Great book and great recipes.


----------



## Timothy G. Parrish (Apr 13, 2014)

GeePhroh said:


> Check out "The Feed Zone Portables" cookbook (https://feedzonecookbook.com/portables/). Both authors have been involved in the pro cycling scene for a while, and they've put together some great recipes. Most are very simple and can be made in batches you can freeze for later.


Awesome! I just ordered a copy off Amazon (LBS was not familiar with it). Thanks!

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerberus75 (Oct 20, 2015)

For a lot of people the 75% fat isnt needed after the initial phase of the diet. Some people can benefit from more protien to repair. And definitely more veggies.


----------



## TheBaldBlur (Jan 13, 2014)

GeePhroh said:


> Check out "The Feed Zone Portables" cookbook (https://feedzonecookbook.com/portables/). Both authors have been involved in the pro cycling scene for a while, and they've put together some great recipes. Most are very simple and can be made in batches you can freeze for later.


I just picked this up at the library and have already decided it's a good enough book that I'm going to buy my own copy. Thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## primoz (Jun 7, 2006)

For long rides, I normally just put sandwich in my pocket/backpack, but obviously we have different view to what "long rides" mean  For my normal rides that are 60-70km and some 2000-3000m ascend (what is somewhere around numbers you wrote or a bit more), I just put bottle of water in my bottle cage (if there are no mountain streams around path I plan to ride, I take Camelback with some extra water) and home made power bar in pocket if really needed by the end of the ride, and I don't bother with much of food preparation. After all in worse case that's some 3.5-4h ride, which at least in my opinion doesn't really need some special planing for food.


----------



## Jtoney1 (Jan 30, 2017)

crustables pb&J's


----------



## tick_magnet (Dec 15, 2016)

Medjool dates. They are compact so you can carry them in a small baggie. Lots of calories and potassium in a small package. I know marathon runners who swear by them. I also have been eating these on the trail and I rarely cramp, have lots of energy for high intensity sprints and climbs. Rode 3.5 hours the other day with 3000 feet of elevation change - and these were not the types of climbs you spin up - these were punchy singletrack climbs that you mash while standing.


----------



## BmanInTheD (Sep 19, 2014)

Timothy G. Parrish said:


> ........What has everyone else figured out?
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


I've figured out that if I have enough Tailwind in my backpack (20 or so ounces/hour) I don't need any food. Never get hungry, always have energy. And, best of all, never get stomach issues. Have gone up to 6 hours (endurance race) with just Tailwind and felt great the whole time. I just don't like to eat on a ride.


----------



## VegasSingleSpeed (May 5, 2005)

midwestmtb said:


> Medjool dates. They are compact so you can carry them in a small baggie. Lots of calories and potassium in a small package.


Thanks for the tip! I use Tailwind, but simply cannot consume more than half of the recommended amount over the course of a long ride without becoming absolutely sick of it. I've been using these dates for the past few weeks, and recently completed a 130-mile, 17k+ ft elevation gravel ride (15.5 hrs)...the dates were a nice addition to the feedbag, along with dried pineapple and 2 cookies I packed for hours 6 and 9. Still trying to figure out long-distance nutrition, but these are a welcome replacement to the Clif Bloks I usually consume which, like the Tailwind, also pickle my tongue, kill my appetite, and eventually turn my stomach over 6+ hours.


----------



## homeslice (Jun 3, 2008)

midwestmtb said:


> Medjool dates. They are compact so you can carry them in a small baggie. Lots of calories and potassium in a small package. I know marathon runners who swear by them. I also have been eating these on the trail and I rarely cramp, have lots of energy for high intensity sprints and climbs. Rode 3.5 hours the other day with 3000 feet of elevation change - and these were not the types of climbs you spin up - these were punchy singletrack climbs that you mash while standing.


Also a loyalist to bagged dates. Add in some dried cranberries and cashews and you got fuel without the cost of bars.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## urmb (Oct 4, 2005)

For long rides (4-12 hours), I use a nut, date, dried fruit mix. Dried mango without sugar, mixed nuts with walnuts, cranberries, and dates are my main mix, but I try to change it up a bit. Also, as already mentioned, take the small potatoes. Reading "How not to Die" helped me give up the diet that was hurting me. I have even lowered my blood pressure with diet changes. 

urmb


----------

